# should I use paypal as my shopping cart?



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: my own site? or ebay....*

Hi guys, some people on here say going it alone is a good idea. I was thinking of useing a site called "bat webhosting" to host my site and i think that theres web building tools on there (i think). If there are, would it be a good idea to try and intergrate Paypale into the site so i could use it as my shoping cart?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would suggest using a dedicated shopping cart program (zencart, oscommerce, cubecart, etc) and only use PayPal for the final checkout when the customer needs to pay.

That will offer you more flexibility in product/order management and shipping options.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i run paypal.... my programmer is great and set it up...peep the site and drop a few in the cart and see what happens.... dont buy unless u like...haha


b


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a merchant account for my primary processor on the site but added a plug-in to the cart (X-Cart) to accept PayPal as well... at this point, roughly 70% of the transactions on the site go through my personal merchant acct. while about 30% of folks elect to go with PayPal.... 

I think PayPal is a decent way to get started if you do not have a Merchant Acct, and do not want the hassle or expense of setting one up.... but I'd also recommend it for folks who have a small site and are just looking for another payment option.... a number of folks are still leary of buying online and having a "trusted" name like PayPal as an option may allay fears of some folks who would never give your site a CC as they have no knowledge or experience with your company....


----------



## Saint (Jun 8, 2007)

What I'm going to do is use BigCartel.com for the store part of my site which is great as it is so easy to set up and get running fast, and they have paypal integrated as a checkout.

Basically when people click the "store" link I'll have on my site it will take them to my BigCartel.com store.

Check it out, you might like the idea too. Big Cartel » Bringing the Art to the Cart


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I need a website! Go to a firm or hire a freelancer?*

Would anybody out there suggest using something like batcave hosting.com
to build a site and then useing paypale as your shoping cart for the site? I dont know much about it or if u can even put a Paypale shoping cart on there like that.
But if anyone knows something about please let me know, iv been thinking about using them for my site


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I need a website! Go to a firm or hire a freelancer?*

:: this post and the one above were moved out of a different thread and merged into the existing thread about the same topic ::



jshade said:


> Would anybody out there suggest using something like batcave hosting.com
> to build a site and then useing paypale as your shoping cart for the site? I dont know much about it or if u can even put a Paypale shoping cart on there like that.
> But if anyone knows something about please let me know, iv been thinking about using them for my site


It's one inexpensive way of doing things, but it won't give you the most user friendly shopping experience. If you search the forums for PayPal, you'll find some posts explaining why the paypal shopping cart isn't the best way to go.

If you're on a budget, then it might be OK.


----------

